# I'm Finished Shes Not



## unreal (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have told her year after year trying to make it work its not working out, but she insists that it still can I have made my mind up and moving on in life she feels they are no other men that exist to marry. I;ve told her to go home to her parents until divorce is completed, but she is refusing. Where should I put her?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

If you're getting divorced, it's no longer your issue. Let her decide where she'll go.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

